# Warming pulled pork back up



## bbrock (Aug 29, 2010)

I am smoking some butt next weekend thank god it is football season. Any way my wife is wanting to take some with here to sat night. The only way she has to warm it back up in a micowave will that dry it out any? And should she put some finishing sause on before or after it is warmed up.Thanks for you time and any info that can be given.


----------



## pineywoods (Aug 29, 2010)

You can microwave it no problem I would add the finishing sauce before heating personally


----------



## bbrock (Aug 29, 2010)

Ok.. Thanks Piney..


----------



## tom37 (Aug 29, 2010)

After I pull my pork, I bag it in zip-loc bags for the night, then the next day I will put it in vac-pac bags if I am freezing it. I put some of the juice in each bag as I go, that way when it reheats the juice is right there.

The vac bags are much tougher then the zippers. Be carefull in the zippers, sometimes they melt just a little. But the vac bags I do a full reheat with no worries. And my PP has never dried out from reheating.


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 29, 2010)

If you have a vac sealer use it and reheat in hot but not boiling water -if not as Piney said you can microwave just add some moisture to it -


----------



## cromag (Sep 4, 2010)

I usually pull out some more foil and double wrap the meat with more apple juice and place in oven at 350 for about 25-30 minutes.. They come back out moist and hot again


----------



## rdknb (Sep 4, 2010)

I boil water then use a steamer top that I have, use could use a collander also, if not nuking them works too


----------



## cromag (Sep 4, 2010)

To me nuking them just dries the meat out and since I spent all day slow cooking them to keep them moist putting them in the oven heating them up slowly just seems right


----------



## tndawg (Sep 5, 2010)

For left-overs, we just throw the PP in a crockpot around noonish on the "warm" setting. By dinner time, it's all ready to put on a bun and eat!!!!!!!


----------



## buckeye024 (Sep 5, 2010)

I'll add this...Last fall I smoked a couple butts. Pulled it and added SoFlaQuers finishing sauce. Then I froze most of it for use over the winter in several family "meal size" containers. During the winter I would pull out a container for dinner every so often. I placed the meat on a dixie paper plate, wrapped the whole thing in paper towels, added several drops of water to the paper towels, but not thoroughly soaking the towel, and heated it up in a microwave. It tasted far better than fresh in my opinion. I actually made a post, on here, about it last winter. For some reason the smoke taste was unbelievable, far better than it was when it was fresh. People speculated on the post, but I can't really say why it tasted so much stronger and better, but it just was.


----------

